# Felling a white mahogany log



## Ekka (Jul 31, 2006)

Only 4.8mb and 1.04 min

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/whitemahoganylog.wmv

Fancy having the gums that close to your house.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice shooting!


And FINALLY, some decent music!


----------



## Darin (Aug 1, 2006)

Good shot....as far as the music, not my thing.

How about jackyl's I'm a lumberjack. It would go well with it... it will go well with every video.


----------

